# What goes with Tri Tip?



## Bill The Grill Guy (Mar 10, 2006)

I am finally getting around to cooking my tri tip.  Its going to be 70* here today and I have the Brinkman out.  Now, what else will go good with the Tri Tip?


----------



## cleglue (Mar 10, 2006)

Tri-tip will be like eating a steak.  So whatever you eat with steak will be good.  Baked potato (loaded of course) and salad.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Mar 10, 2006)

Bill throw some veggies on there with it!  You need the fiber old man!


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Mar 10, 2006)

Bill, you better watch your weight if your going to that comp. at the nudist colony! Don't load your potato up, leave it naked.


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Mar 10, 2006)

Foiled by a fire call.  There was a huge brush fire in the next county over.  They need firefighters 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 to fill their station.  We left here at 3pm and didnt get home until now.  The wife did spagettie for dinner
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.  Guess I will have to wait till Sunday :-( .


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Mar 10, 2006)

Do you like bok choy? That's one of my favorite gilled veggies. A little EVOO, and S&P is all it needs, maybe a drizzle of balsamic if you're so inclined.


----------

